# Schweranlauf mit Softstarter



## plc_typ (23 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
in einem kommenden Projekt haben wir 2 Spanzerleger mit jeweils 560kw, diese
sollen über einen Softstarter auf Nenndrehzahl (4 Pol, 1470 Upm) gebracht 
werden. Bei einem Projekt vor ca. 2 Jahren hatten wir schon einmal 2 dieser 
Mühlen mit Siemens Softstartern in Wurzel 3 Schaltung, allerdings brachten die
fast nichts, es dauerte 1,5 Tage bis wir eine Einstellung fanden in der die Mühlen
überhaupt bis auf Drehzahl kamen. Der Anlauf dauerte dann ca. 25 Sekunden
und über die gesamte Anlaufzeit zog der Motor ca. 5,3kA. 

Der Punkt der die Anwendung so kritisch macht ist das Trägheitsmoment des 
Rotors, dieses beläuft sich auf 315kgm².

Meine Frage ist ob Ihr schon Erfahrungen mit so schweren Anläufen unter 
Softstartern gemacht habt und welche Ihr empfehlen könnt. Die Geräte sollen
wieder in Wurzel 3 Schaltung laufen und der Anlaufstrom sollte am besten auf
ca. 2- 3x In begrenzt werden.


Gruß Florian


----------



## PCE-5Smp (26 August 2010)

Hallo,

bin zwar selbst mehr im Wasser- Abwasserbereich tätig, aber wir setzen auch Softis ein. Meine Erfahrung lehrt mich aber ab einer gewissen Aggregatgröße
(benötigtes Anlaufmoment) einen Sanftstarter nicht direkt auf ein ruhendes Moment zu schalten, da sonst enorme Ströme über einen längeren Zeitraum auftreten und meist zum Sicherungsausfall führen.

Wir haben mal eine Kleinserie von Hackern gebaut für eine Zerspanungsanlage in einem Holzkraftwerk, bei diesen lag das Moment bei 1,2kNm und wurde auf etwa 1000 rpm hydraulisch vorgedreht bevor das Netz zugeschaltet wurde.

Diese Maßnahmen mußten wir montieren da die E-Maschine einen Blindenergieimpuls von 8MW (10kV-Motor) bei Direktanlauf über Softi erzeugte und dabei einiges an Elektronik im Betriebsgebäude lahmlegte.

Empfehlen würde ich eher einen Frequenzumrichter ab 200kW Motorleistung.
Diese lassen sich komfortabel einstellen und sind ab dieser leistung auch nicht mehr wesentlich teurer als Softis.

Meinen Kunden erkläre ich solche Verteuerungen mit der zu erwartenden Spitzenlastbegrenzung. Denn ein gewerblich genutzter E-Anschluß wird in fast allen Fällen nach der Spitzenlast veranschlagt.

Im Übrigen dürfte dein Motor nur 2polig sein, wenn es sich um einen Standart Asynchronmotor handelt.

Solltest du nicht um einen Softi drumrum kommen sind mindestens das 1,5fache der Nennleistung des Motors empfehlendswert.


----------



## klausbre (26 August 2010)

*Softstarter*

Hallo,

wir vertreiben sowohl FUs als auch Softstarter (wenngleich letztere nicht
in diesem Leistungsbereich). Bei gemeinsamen Inbetriebnahmen mit den
unterschiedlichsten Kunden, sammelt man so die unterschiedlichsten
Erfahrungen.... 

Softstarter sind hervorragend für alle leicht anlaufenden Prozesse
geeignet, die nicht drehzahlgestellt werden müssen. Pumpen, Lüfter
fast beliebiger Größe bringen diese Eigenschaft eigentlich fast immer
mit. Hier bringt das Stellen der Spannung bei konstanter Frequenz
einen schönen Effekt beim Anlaufstrom und bei der Reduktion des
 Startmoments. Teilweise kann man durch das variable Gegenmoment
sogar eine kleine Drehzahlreglung im Anlauf realisieren.

Bei Schweranlauf kann man dann typischerweise den Effekt sehen, dass der 
Antrieb beim Hochrampen der Spannung nur lauter werdend knurrt und
dann gegen Ende der Spannungsrampe mit einem Ruck in die Synchron-
drehzahl zu "springen" beginnt. Mit einem (hoffentlich einstellbaren) Spannungsboost
kann man zwar etwas weiter oben in der Spannungsrampe anfangen,
aber dann hat man doch wieder den Einschaltruck und die hohen
Anlaufströme, die man vermeiden wollte. Letztere können dann 
auch unangenehm flott ein größeres Sanftanlaufgerät notwendig
machen. 

So wird man z.Bsp. fallende Lasten (Kräne, Aufzüge) fast
nie mit Sanftanläufern finden.

Was man beim Sanftanläufer auch immer bedenken sollte, ist die
grundsätzlich andere Art des Bremsens (wenn er das denn überhaupt kann).


----------



## plc_typ (27 August 2010)

PCE-5Smp schrieb:


> Im Übrigen dürfte dein Motor nur 2polig sein, wenn es sich um einen Standart Asynchronmotor handelt.



Rein aus Neugier, wie kommst Du zu dieser annahme 




PCE-5Smp schrieb:


> Empfehlen würde ich eher einen Frequenzumrichter ab 200kW Motorleistung.
> Diese lassen sich komfortabel einstellen und sind ab dieser leistung auch nicht mehr wesentlich teurer als Softis.



Doch das wären sie, durch die Wurzel 3 Schaltung, die wir anwenden wollen,
kann man Softstarter nehmen die um 0,58 kleiner ausgelegt werden können 
als die Nennleistung des Motors, würden wir bei dieser größe zu einem FU 
greifen würde uns das min 10k€ mehr kosten.



PCE-5Smp schrieb:


> Wir haben mal eine Kleinserie von Hackern gebaut für eine Zerspanungsanlage in einem Holzkraftwerk, bei diesen lag das Moment bei 1,2kNm und wurde auf etwa 1000 rpm hydraulisch vorgedreht bevor das Netz zugeschaltet wurde.



Haben wir auch im Einsatz, fällt hier aber leider aus.


Hab in der Zwischenzeit auch mal mit ABB telefoniert und die aussage bekommen
das mit einer Phasenanschnitts- Steuerung so ein Anlauf nicht realisierbar ist 
unter 5kA. Somit werden wir uns wohl ganz von den Sofstartern trennen solange 
das Kundennetz stabil genug ist.


----------



## PCE-5Smp (27 August 2010)

*Polzahl*

Sorry, hab die Polzahl mit der Polpaarzahl verwechselt.
Mundartlich nennen wir bei uns in der firma immer die Polpaare als ...polig.
Rechnet sich auch leichter damit.


----------

